# Beinhart-Tour: Trailrausch im Nagoldtal!



## X-Präsi (16. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

10 haben sich bereits angemeldet, weitere 10 können noch mit in den Nordschwarzwald. Trails jeden Schwierigkeitsgrads. Echt Beinhart-Vielfalt  halt ;-)

Und die Gechinger Guides freuen sich schon auf uns. 

Hier gehts zum Flyer: 

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=117&Itemid=100 

Wird ne Mordsgaudi mit jede Menge Trailspaß & Après Bike satt


----------



## matthias2003 (16. April 2009)

Hi Thomas,

wie schon gemailt: Ich komme mit zu den Schwaben!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (16. April 2009)

mein Bruder und ich sind auch dabei 

Viele Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Rockside (16. April 2009)

Ich hab mich auch angemeldet.

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## happygegoogelt (30. April 2009)

Guten Morgen! 

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet und bin schon ganz gespannt..... (wie oft ich dann mein Radl schiebe ) 
Werner kommt auch mit... gell Werner.... schließlich hast du mich dazu animiert.... 

Bis dahin! 
Andrea


----------



## Caprifischer (30. April 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich habe mich auch angemeldet und bin schon ganz gespannt..... (wie oft ich dann mein Radl schiebe )
> Werner kommt auch mit... gell Werner.... schließlich hast du mich dazu animiert....
> ...



...zu schieben ??? 

Fahren sollst Du liebe Andrea... fahren !!!

Bis morgen, Werner


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Mai 2009)

je nach Gruppe alles halb so wild. und wenn doch - schieben macht an den sanften Hängen richtig Spaß - wenn man laufen mag 

Derzeit sind noch 3 von 20 Plätzen frei. Alla hopp dann

kleinjohann et dimb.de und ab gehts.


----------



## Raschauer (5. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> je nach Gruppe alles halb so wild. und wenn doch - schieben macht an den sanften Hängen richtig Spaß - wenn man laufen mag
> 
> Derzeit sind noch 3 von 20 Plätzen frei. Alla hopp dann
> 
> kleinjohann et dimb.de und ab gehts.


Ich schiebe nicht ich bin Schiebeverweigerer


----------



## matthias2003 (6. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ich schiebe nicht ich bin Schiebeverweigerer



Clemens, bist Du etwa auch dabei?


----------



## Raschauer (7. Mai 2009)

JA
einer muss dich doch ärgern


----------



## grosser (8. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> JA
> einer muss dich doch ärgern



nee Raschauer, ab gestern sind es 2!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (8. Mai 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> nee Raschauer, ab gestern sind es 2!!!



Ach wieder ma ne Tour mit dir freut mich


----------



## grosser (8. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ach wieder ma ne Tour mit dir freut mich



Ich mich auch!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc.Gyver (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

wenn noch Platz ist würde ich mitfahren. 

mfg
Oli


----------



## matthias2003 (10. Mai 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> nee Raschauer, ab gestern sind es 2!!!



Mensch Dieter, und ich dachte Du kennst mich gar nicht mehr. Wenn Du mich ärgerst, schnarche ich in Mittenwald 

.. Mc Gyver ist auch mit von der Partie 

Na dann man tau

Matthias


----------



## Raschauer (11. Mai 2009)

Mc.Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> wenn noch Platz ist würde ich mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Aha Die Wiederkehr einer Legende


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2009)

La ola! Die Tour ist fast voll. Noch 2 von 20 Plätzen wären frei. 

Hier die TEilnehmer:

Ivonne, Thomas K aus Weiler, Uli Sch., Armin Sch., Werner W., Andrea S.-S., Clemens W., Matthias Kn., Uns Uwe, Rolf B., Steve V., Urs & Christina, Andreas W., Silke M., Dieter G., Oliver V., meinereiner

Wer noch mit möchte, sollte sich bitte sputen und bis spätestens 20.05. ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de schicken. Denn dann muss ich spätestens den Sack zu machen und dem Schwarzwaldhotel melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paffi1 (17. Mai 2009)

Thomas,

Du hast 'ne neue mail ....

LT for the black forest  !!!

Paffi


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Mai 2009)

Dat is ja fein. Ich erwarte dann aber auch bitte jederzeitige musikalische Untermalung der dramatischen Ansteige (werde dann aber meist in der anderen Gruppe sein ).

Mit Rike und Lenkertasche sind wir dann jetzt komplett. 

Infos wegen Anreise usw. verschicke ich in den nächsten beiden Wochen per Mail zu. 

Freu mich schon! Wird ein Riesenspaß


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Mai 2009)

Infos sind verschickt. Macht Euch schon mal warm, es geht schneller los, als man denkt. So quasi direkt nach dem Lago


----------



## grosser (28. Mai 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Mensch Dieter, und ich dachte Du kennst mich gar nicht mehr. Wenn Du mich ärgerst, schnarche ich in Mittenwald
> 
> .. Mc Gyver ist auch mit von der Partie
> 
> ...



Klar doch!
ich habe erst jetzt deinen beitrag gesehen!
In Mittenwald geht es rund!

gruß
Dieter


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Mai 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Klar doch!
> ich habe erst jetzt deinen beitrag gesehen!
> In Mittenwald geht es rund!
> 
> ...



genau!

soll ich das kurze Rote oder lieber das Schwarze mitbringen?


----------



## grosser (28. Mai 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> soll ich das kurze Rote oder lieber das Schwarze mitbringen?



Jo, wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual! 
Ich habe nur mein Schwarzes!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gordon#1 (15. Juni 2009)

Oh nein, so ein Mist, da wäre ich soo gern dabei gewesen. Habe den Thread leider zu spät entdeckt...
Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2009)

@ gordon#1: ups - beinahe übersehen. wenn du noch interesse hast, frage ich mal, ob noch ein zimmerchen für dich zu bekommen wäre. Dazu schicke mir aber bitte ne mail an kleinjohann et dimb. de.

@ all: habt Ihr eigentlich schon Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet, oder fährt jeder mit seinem Auto?

gruß

thomas


----------



## Mc.Gyver (19. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre schon mal


----------



## Raschauer (19. Juni 2009)

Mc.Gyver schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon mal


Mit em Bus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (20. Juni 2009)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich selbst fahren, weil ich noch nicht weiss, wann ich fahren kann. Möglicherweise trudele ich erst am Freitagabend etwas später ein.


----------



## Mc.Gyver (20. Juni 2009)

Na klar mit dem Bus.


----------



## Ivonnche (20. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr auch mit dem süßen schwarzen Bus vom Lago


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Juni 2009)

noch 4 und der minimale Rest von heute...


----------



## Raschauer (30. Juni 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> noch 4 und der minimale Rest von heute...



Ei ich bin ja schon so aufgeregt


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Juli 2009)

ich schwitz schon...


----------



## Gordon#1 (1. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,
ganz-ganz dringend suche ich jemanden, der mich am Wochenende in den Schwarzwald mitnehmen kann. Kurzfristig hat es sich ergeben, dass ich doch mitfahren kann, habe aber leider kein auto zur verfügung.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es doch irgendwie klappt!
Grüße
Alex


----------



## happygegoogelt (2. Juli 2009)

Tja, leider musste ich aufgrund einer Schulterverletzung absagen   
Ich hatte mich soooo gefreut! 

Aber wenn ich mich jetzt noch schone, hoffe ich, für Mittenwald einigermaßen fit zu werden. 

Alex als meinem Nachrücker wünsche ich viel Spaß!  Hoffentlich findest du noch jemanden, der dich mit nimmt. Ansonsten fahr doch schon heute mit dem Radl los....
Rike, schade....Aber Mittenwald steht ja auch fast vor der Tür.....  aber ich habe gelesen, dass ihr jetzt mit 3 Mädels zusammen liegt. Ist ja auch okay. 
Thomas danke, dass du das alles noch so schnell regeln konntest!!!!!!! 

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und eine sturzfreie Zeit! 

Andrea


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juli 2009)

Das nächste Mal kriegst nen Monat vorher Sportverbot 

Dann besser Dich mal  

aus dem 3 Mädels Zimmer ist übrigens ein 3 Buben Zimmer geworden. Neue Zimmerliste ist heute Nacht verschickt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caprifischer (3. Juli 2009)

Und ich wünsche euch trotz allem natürlich viel Spaß im Schwarzen Wald und fahrt ein paar Trails für mich mit...

Gruß Werner


----------



## Rockside (5. Juli 2009)

Das war ne wieder klasse MTB-Tour gewesen mit allem was Outdoor-Sport zu bieten hat. Die Trails waren für mich und mein CC-Bike bisweilen eine echte eine Herausforderung gewesen. Tausend Dank an Thomas (Präsi) für die Orga dieser schönen Tour, natürlich auch an die örtlichen Tourguides vom MTB-Gechingen.

Dank auch an die prima Gemeinschaft aller Mitfahrer, wo jeder seinen persönlichen Teil zum Gelingen der Tour beigetragen hatte. Zu dumm aber auch, daß es Ulli und Armin schon am Ende des ersten Tages durch einen höchst überflüssigen Rempler eines älteren ortlichen Treckingradfahrers so sehr erwischt hatte, daß sie die Tour sogar abbrechen mussten. Der Trecker konnte sich leider dünne machen.  Hoffentlich ist's nicht so schlimm, wie's aussah. Gute und schnelle Genesung kann ich da leider nur wünschen.

Viele Grüsse, Rolf

Die 3 Bilder unten zeigen aber eigentlich nicht den wahren Schwierigkeitsgrad der Trails, da hatte ich irgendwie nicht wirklich Zeit für die Kamera  .







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gordon#1 (5. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war ein süper Trail-Wochenende, ich glaube ich bin süchtig geworden
Einen besonderen Dank an dieser Stelle an Thomas, der mich 2 Tage vor der Tour so kurzfristig einspringen ließ. Gelohnt hat es sich auf alle Fälle
Grüße
ZirkusRider


----------



## happygegoogelt (6. Juli 2009)

Gordon#1 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war ein süper Trail-Wochenende, ich glaube ich bin süchtig geworden
> Einen besonderen Dank an dieser Stelle an Thomas, der mich 2 Tage vor der Tour so kurzfristig einspringen ließ. Gelohnt hat es sich auf alle Fälle
> Grüße
> ZirkusRider



und an mich .... denn wäre ich nicht krank gewesen........ 

Tja Thomas, das mit den 4-Wochen Sportverbot ist so eine Sache. Dann hätte ich mir vielleicht im Büro am PC den Daumen gebrochen . Spaß beiseite.... 
habe gestern versucht auf erschütterungsfreiem Radweg den Rhein entlang zu fahren. Nach 15 km war es schon zu viel.....  tut  unter Belastung noch ganz schön weh. Also ist weiterhin schonen angesagt  denn Mittenwald ist ja schon in 3 Wochen!!!!! 

Aber es ist schön zu lesen, dass es anscheinend eine sehr gelungene und schöne Tour war!


----------



## Mc.Gyver (6. Juli 2009)

Kann mich da allen nur anschließen, war echt super 
Unser Guide hatte super Trails für uns ausgesucht  auch die gelegentlichen Sondereinlagen ( Regen und Schlamm  ) waren nicht schlecht ( man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ) Unsere Gruppe war auch super zusammen gestellt, trotz den  etwas ausschweifenden Erklärungen über den Streckenverlauf. Kai war echt super. Auch ein Lob an Präsi für die Orga und den Ablauf. 


Super Planung und Durchführung 

Gruß Oli
Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Ivonnche (6. Juli 2009)

Das Ivonnche sagt auch mal Danke für das tolle Wochenende, das leider zu schnell vorbei war. War ne super lustige Truppe gewesen.

Super Trails, tolle Landschaft und ein ganz besonderes Dankeschön an die Guides  

Nachdem ich den letzen Mann zu hause abgesetzt hatte, blieben noch ein paar Dinge übrig die nicht zu mir gehören

Eine Luftpumpe von Specialized

Ein weißes dreckiges Handtuch

und zwei Expander die glaub ich dem Thomas Kamp gehören.

Die Besitzer sollen sich wegen der Übergabe mit mir in Verbindung setzen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön    an alle Beteiligten für das gelungene Wochenende!!!

Klasse Trails, schöne Unterkunft und nette Guides - da kann man auch das mitunter nasse Wetter verschmerzen.

Und was haben wir gelernt : Schwarzwald-Italiener  sind nicht die schnellsten


----------



## vest (7. Juli 2009)

Daumen hoch für das geile Wochenende! 
Großes fettes Danke an die Guides, die absolut geniale Trails aus dem Ärmel gezaubert haben. Ich denk mal, dass Ich nicht das letzte Mal da gewesen bin .
Danke auch an Thomas fürs organisieren. Ich muss auch sagen, dass der Titel der Ausschreibung sehr treffend gewählt wurde. Tagsüber hatte man geile Trails und am Abend den Rausch... muahh 

In diesem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Raschauer (7. Juli 2009)

War echt ein geiles Wochenende ich bekomm das Grinsen kaum noch aus dem Gesicht.

Danke Thomas und Kai für die Orga . Ich hoffe es gibt nächstes Jahr ne Wiederholung.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juli 2009)

HI Ihr Leutz!

Trotz Saunaufgusswetter schad, dass es schon rum iss...

Zur Auffrischung hier ein paar Bilder. 

Links unter meinem Namen findet Ihr noch den Link zum Album "blackwwod1". Da sind noch mehr Fotos drin.

Lob an die Giudes werde ich gerne weiter geben.

Gruessle


----------



## prodigy (8. Juli 2009)

auch von Armin und mir vielen Dank an die Guides - die Trails waren klasse! 

Getrübt wird das ganze nur durch den Unfall am Samstag, wo der Tourenradfahrer auf dem Radweg/Seitenstraße mich zum Sturz gebracht hat und in Folge meine Bruder auch zu Boden ging. 
Leider hat mein Bruder dadurch ein Fraktur der rechten Hand erlitten...

Gruß, Uli

Hier noch zwei Impressionen vom Samstag ...


----------



## Sparcy (8. Juli 2009)

Jepp, das war ein supergeniales Wochenende!
Hat mega Spass gemacht 
Danke an die Guides und an Thomas für die perfekte Orga.


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Juli 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> Getrübt wird das ganze nur durch den Unfall am Samstag, wo der Tourenradfahrer auf dem Radweg/Seitenstraße mich zum Sturz gebracht hat und in Folge meine Bruder auch zu Boden ging.
> Leider hat mein Bruder dadurch ein Fraktur der rechten Hand erlitten...



Neee ne. So ein Mist! Dann sach ich ma gute Besserung. Ärgert mich immer noch, dass wir den Penner nicht mehr gekriegt haben...


----------

